# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Schizophyllum amplum

## Azuer

_Schizophillum amplum_ pertenece al mismo Género que la anterior pero, a diferencia de _S. commune_, ésta no presenta láminas sino que tiene el himenóforo liso o recorrido por pequeños pliegues, de consistencia elástica-gelatinosa y de color pardo-rojizo, ocre o crema. La cara superior del píleo no es tan lanosa, sino típicamente tomentosa, con aspecto de concha, discoidal o en forma de copa y con el margen liso.

Esta seta se incluyó en el género _Schizophyllum_ a raíz de varios estudios moleculares que así lo sugerían, pues anteriormente se llamaba _Auriculariopsis ampla_ (todavía podéis encontrar fotos en internet usando este nombre), debido a su parecido con especies del género Auricularia por su aspecto gelatinoso.

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-mar-2016),HUESITO (27-feb-2016),perdiguera (27-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------

